# omg Weaver did it!



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Ok Weaver post those pics so we know who just won the big Buck competition for this year!

Way to go on such a monster! I couldn't even eat my lunch I was so pumped for you!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm waiting to see this thing!!! Post Post Post!!!!! lol


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

How big we talking? Bigger than 180"?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Oh yea with out a doubt! He said he'd post pics tonight. I talked to him an hour ago and he still seemed rattled lol.

Him and tommy both shot monsters this morning. Hard to tell from the pics but id guess the smaller was over 180 too!


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Here's the pic of Rod's


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Holy crap!


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Way to go Rod!! simply awesome!!!


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Nice!!!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

holy guacamole! nice!


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I feel a little stupid but is this an ohio buck? Was it a farm deer or wild whitetail?
Thanks
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow! Congrats on an awesome buck!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Holy Cow,man that's one guys dream about,congrats on a great hunt.It'll be a while before the high disappears


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

WTG Weaver. I just saw a pic of the two bucks together. UNBELIEVEABLE..i'm sure we'll all be seeing them on a cover somewhere! Congrats to you both.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! What's the story behind it?


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

there is nothing else to say other then "WOW"


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

I can not see the pic for some reason. Could someone please repost it maybe it will load for me.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Holy Antlers deerman, I lost count at 31pts. NICE BUCK.
Yes let us hear where and the story.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Where? Right behind the shoulder!


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Is that a high fence deer? That is a monster either way, but I will be more impressed if it was wild.

Congrats


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Damn...what a buck!!!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Holy CRAP awesome man congrats 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

dayum thats a nice deer. lets hear something about it.. and to be honest, shoot a better photo than that in a garage.. give that beast some respect.lol..


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

WOW!!! What a monster!!!


For those of you that keep asking if this was a high fence deer, do I sence a little jealousy!?! There are deer taken in OH like this every year, and not from behind a fence!!

Congrats man, give us the story!!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> WOW!!! What a monster!!!
> 
> 
> For those of you that keep asking if this was a high fence deer, do I sence a little jealousy!?! There are deer taken in OH like this every year, and not from behind a fence!!
> ...


Amen brother

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Yikes!!!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Hey bassblaster, would you like to apologize to anyone for blasting them for asking if it was a high fence deer?? 




Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RWeaver (Mar 4, 2010)

Read bittersweet ending to great day 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

RWeaver said:


> Read bittersweet ending to great day
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I can't even imagine man. Would make me want to jump off a cliff. How can he prove ownership without a tag, chip or brand?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

I have seen and killed plenty. But, never anything like that. Dude, you might as well take up golf! Great Buck.


----------



## RWeaver (Mar 4, 2010)

Pictures and dna

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

What about the other deer that was mentioned?? John


----------



## OSU Outdoorsman (Sep 1, 2010)

You know reguardless.......it's a great buck and I'm sure a hunt that you'll remember the rest of your life. What a deer......thats all I can say.


----------



## RWeaver (Mar 4, 2010)

So far it looks ligit no holes in the ear pen owner claims its not his 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> WOW!!! What a monster!!!
> 
> 
> For those of you that keep asking if this was a high fence deer, do I sence a little jealousy!?! There are deer taken in OH like this every year, and not from behind a fence!!
> ...


Of course there is jealousy involved. Who wouldn't be jealous of a kill like that? That's all it was....jealousy. Wasn't taking any credit away from the buck, the kill, or the hunter. Just curious is all.


----------



## OSU Outdoorsman (Sep 1, 2010)

Was it ever mentioned whether or not these were killed in ohio?


----------



## RWeaver (Mar 4, 2010)

Well got off phone with game warden buck is mine  as far as getting it scored that is between the scoring club and me

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Eric E said:


> Hey bassblaster, would you like to apologize to anyone for blasting them for asking if it was a high fence deer??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I wouldnt. Why would I want to apologize? If theres any apologies to go around here, its from those assuming this was a high fence kill before getting the story. Besides, I dont remember "blasting" anyone. I simply asked if the comments were based on jealousy which they obviously were.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

Rednek said:


> Here's the pic of Rod's


Ok I got this picture sent to me but the full view of concrete truck beside it also can see maybe exit or entrance hole about mid body and heard 2 different parts of Ohio it was shot Richland/Knox county and Chillicothe. So where was it taken?


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Great bucks! But can someone please explain what is going onhere. There must have been a post that was deleted. 
We all like stories, so whats the story behind these bucks?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

lotaluck said:


> so whats the story behind these bucks?


Don't really know the entire story, just what has been posted here.

Read this http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=186781

One buck, the larger, was a game farm raised deer that escaped at some point, owner says recently, who knows, and was taken by RWeaver. 

No information about the second deer has been posted other than it is not believed to be from a deer farm.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

The thread Lundy posted says the deer definately has a hole in its ear from a tag and the farm owner has pics of this deer in his pen.

This thread says no holes in the ear and the farm owner says the deer didnt belong to him.

So...which is it? Anyone have a final word on this one? Just curious because the threads are contradicting.


----------



## RWeaver (Mar 4, 2010)

My buddy shot a big deer same morning game warden claims its wild thats the other deer your thinkn of bassblaster

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Okay, I gotcha now. Didnt realize you were refering to the other deer in that post.

Both are monsters!!! Congrats to both of you!!


----------



## teambuckeye (Dec 9, 2011)

Lets get some things straight here. Not all the facts are being told by certain parties.
For all you quick to jump on the bucks original owner, let me set some things straight.
I have personally talked to the landowner & the owner of the high fence hunting operation more than once.
The high fence was cut in three different places for the sole purpose for bucks to get out ! There is actually a reward out for info on the person(s) responsible for this crime.
Now before anyone jumps to any conclusion, I am in NO WAY saying the guys who shot these deer are the ones who cut the fence !
Now besides this deer and the one his buddy shot, I personally know of atleast two more that escaped through the cut fence and were shot by hunters.
I just wanted to make sure everyone knows more facts than anyone has posted so far.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Seem's kinda strange that all posts have come to a screeching halt since Teambuckeye posted on 12-8. Wonder why ??


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

They stopped five weeks prior to him trying to stir the pot, just like you are now.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice Buck! Congratulations!


----------



## teambuckeye (Dec 9, 2011)

Fish Scalper said:


> They stopped five weeks prior to him trying to stir the pot, just like you are now.


How was I trying to stir the pot ? By posting some actual info ??
And the reason my post is "5 weeks" after is because I had just found this site & post at that time.
If the truth offends you, by all means, avoid it.
All I stated was the truth. The fence had been cut, there is a reward and other bucks had been killed also.
So now please explain how I was "stirring the pot " ??


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

teambuckeye said:


> How was I trying to stir the pot ? By posting some actual info ??So now please explain how I was "stirring the pot " ??


I saw no "pot stirring" here either. He just added some interesting info that definitely was related to the origination of the huge freaking animal that this thread is about. 
I feel both great and sorry for RWeaver at the same time. Great that he was able to kill such a fine animal and sorry that there is a controversy attached to it. I would be interested to know that when he field dressed this animal if it still had it's nuts. Anybody know?


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

You came on here to defend the operators of a high fence operation and make accusations against "certain parties." The parties here at least seemed to be forthcoming about the experience from what I've read. I mean, we all pretty much know a high fence means deer don't just hop out so not sure what fact you added. I mean, the two hunters on this thread weren't arrested and were allowed to keep their deer so it seemed you were trying to discredit someone the law already cleared. I believe the hunters here sought out the law once they were aware of a problem. Only one deer was in question in the first place. If not for yourself, the post subsequent to yours without question was just pot stirring. And while you had just found the site three weeks ago as you said, you've had plenty of opportunity to post on many other subjects, but as yet, haven't, good or bad. I doubt you'd deny this is a great site and perhaps worth you contributing something outside of this thread.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Fish Scalper said:


> If not for yourself, the post subsequent to yours without question was just pot stirring.


I don't find a post prior to his that alleges anything and he clearly stated he was not implicating the hunters with his information. You are the only one stirring things up here like you want a fight or something. You are going to get this thread closed and I have not found out yet if this buck still had his stones or not. Now lighten up Francis.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Come on guys just try and get along.It's the holiday season,that was a nice buck regardless where it came from and he should be proud of it regardless.Anyone of us would have dropped that deer proudly.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

So you think by my asking a question that you apparently don't like I'm "stirring the pot"? If I wanted to stir it, it would be a whirlpool, not just stirred. I feel very badly for Weaver and the fact he is going through this controversy. I have followed this thread since the 1st posting and have read every post, including the deleted ones. As far as teambuckeyes post, I saw no accusations against Weaver at all, just a statement of some facts that he apparently has and noone has disproved. He didn't accuse either man of cutting the fence to let the deer out. I hope this gets cleared up soon, the fence cutting part I mean. I would suggest you think before making an accusation against a fellow OGF'er fish scalper....


----------



## teambuckeye (Dec 9, 2011)

Fish Scalper said:


> You came on here to defend the operators of a high fence operation and make accusations against "certain parties." The parties here at least seemed to be forthcoming about the experience from what I've read. I mean, we all pretty much know a high fence means deer don't just hop out so not sure what fact you added. I mean, the two hunters on this thread weren't arrested and were allowed to keep their deer so it seemed you were trying to discredit someone the law already cleared. I believe the hunters here sought out the law once they were aware of a problem. Only one deer was in question in the first place. If not for yourself, the post subsequent to yours without question was just pot stirring. And while you had just found the site three weeks ago as you said, you've had plenty of opportunity to post on many other subjects, but as yet, haven't, good or bad. I doubt you'd deny this is a great site and perhaps worth you contributing something outside of this thread.


I only stated facts not hearsay. I only defended the owner of the high fence operation because of all the previous post slamming him for not taking care of his deer & letting them get out. When this was the furthest the truth ! His fence was cut in 3 seperate places !
I have nothing against anybody, except whoever cut the fence. And if you go back & read my post, I stated I don't think the hunters involved cut the fence ! Hell I have been friends with the one hunter for over 20 years & went to school with his brother. So try again !
You want to dance then lets dance ! I personally know 3 out of the 4 who shot these bucks. I also personally know the land owner & the high fence owner. You see, I know more FACTS than you ever will !
I NEVER said anything about Weaver or Horn, his buddy. All I did was clear things up about the fence !
I persoanlly know first hand that once a penned deer gets loose the ODNR claims it as a wild deer and its fair game. So you see, I'm not just somebody getting on here to cause trouble.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Teambuckeye,

Thanks for the info. I feel badly for all involved

How close to the High Fence farm is the land where these deer were killed?

Is it adjacent land to the high fence or did these deer travel some distance from the high fence to where they were killed?.

If me and my buddy are hunting next door to a high fence farm and both see deer like that it would HAVE TO raise some questions in my mind about the deer origin. I would hope it wasn't a refugee from the deer farm but the the reality is that it most likely would be. If we are hunting a few farms away the deer farm would never enter my mind.


----------

